# Getting back with an ex



## umqueen33 (Nov 4, 2008)

First off, this has been going on for 3 1/2 years...there were some trust issues in the beginning. We both lie about some major things...we decided to take a break and try to see if there is anything left. After a year of not seeing one another I decided to fly to Tampa for the weekend to see him...things went great! When I came back, he said he couldn't see us being together, because of what happened in the past and said that I am free to do as a please. Well last weekend I went to a wedding, had too much to drink and ended up hooking up with someone...my ex hacked into my e-mail account found an e-mail that I wrote to the guy, so I told him what happened. Now he is all upset, etc. I just don't know what to do, because I love him so much and want things to work out, but he told me I was free to do as a please...I just don't know what to do...I have 5 panick attacks yesterday, cannot eat or sleep. If someone can give me advice, I'd appreciate it....he is 30 years old, divorced with a child. My ex also lives 4 hours away. I don't know if it's not even worth working out, because of all of the problems we had in the relationship. I don't know else who/where to turn...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I assume from your post you were never married to the ex. You have no reason to feel guilt about your fling at the wedding. Your ex is not playing on a level field. He says you can do what ever you want, he probably is also. He told you that he didn’t think things could work out between you. He “hacked” your personal email account. He shows no commitment nor intent of commitment to a relationship with you. My advice would be to get past him and find someone willing to give you the things in your life you desire. For both of your own emotional health end it cleanly and decisively and don’t look back. The on again off again is likely a major factor in your emotional health and panic attacks.


----------



## sweetp101 (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree. If he has stated that you are free to do what ever you want, then you had the right to do that. For him to tap into your personal email is ridiculous. I would change passwords and move on. Live you life and find someone that wants to give you what you need.


----------

